# Lionel 2343 F3's Reissue # 6-38312



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Has any one seen one of these? I'm looking at some on ebay and they are reasonably priced. Just might go for a set for my ceiling RR.

Paul


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have never seen one, but based on what is on the Lionel site they look like the originals... The good thing is that Lionel's quality has been rising again over the recent years, so I would not be afraid to buy them... According to Lionel's site, they MSRP for $500 if you did not already know this...

Catalog, page 56: http://www.lionel.com/Products/Catalogs/LionelSig_09v1/index.cfm


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> I have never seen one, but based on what is on the Lionel site they look like the originals... The good thing is that Lionel's quality has been rising again over the recent years, so I would not be afraid to buy them... According to Lionel's site, they MSRP for $500 if you did not already know this...
> 
> Catalog, page 56: http://www.lionel.com/Products/Catalogs/LionelSig_09v1/index.cfm


Thanks B&M. The ones on ebay I was looking at were about $336. However I ended up going with a Williams Alco FA-1 set from Micro-Mark.

Paul


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You still got it in O scale right? It would be cool if you could post up some pictures and a description of the quaility as I have always wondered about Williams' O scale products...


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> You still got it in O scale right? It would be cool if you could post up some pictures and a description of the quaility as I have always wondered about Williams' O scale products...


Yep, it's O scale. Should be getting it next week and I'll take some pics of it.
I've heard good things about Williams.

Paul


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's some. I have since added a B-unit and use them on the point of a 4 car 60 ft. aluminum Williams pass. set. Makes for a really nice train. Ed


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

jetmech said:


> Here's some. I have since added a B-unit and use them on the point of a 4 car 60 ft. aluminum Williams pass. set. Makes for a really nice train. Ed



Yep, those are nice. Can't wait to get em. The only thing I'm not too crazy about is the horn set-up they have. Hope someday somebody comes up with a mod to change it to where you can blow any pattern you want.

Paul


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2009)

I plan to have one of my Williams diesels converted with a Electric Railroad sound board. There is a fellow here in Houston who does this and it gives you a controllable horn plus bell and engine sounds. It's the same as Lionel uses in their Railsound locos, I think. I'll give you a report as soon as I do. I think I'll start with my GP-38 and see how it turns out and then have the FA-1 done if I like it. Ed


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

jetmech said:


> I plan to have one of my Williams diesels converted with a Electric Railroad sound board. There is a fellow here in Houston who does this and it gives you a controllable horn plus bell and engine sounds. It's the same as Lionel uses in their Railsound locos, I think. I'll give you a report as soon as I do. I think I'll start with my GP-38 and see how it turns out and then have the FA-1 done if I like it. Ed


That sounds good, please do give a report when you get it done. Hopefully something like this will catch on and there will be someone local to me doing this.

Paul


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

jetmech said:


> Here's some. I have since added a B-unit and use them on the point of a 4 car 60 ft. aluminum Williams pass. set. Makes for a really nice train. Ed


I plan on getting a B unit before much longer, where did you get yours, locally or on-line? MicroMark, where I ordered my Locos from, has them for$69.95. Seems like a good price.

Paul


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I just read this online about the reissue of the F3s... At least Lionel realized the mistake...

http://www.lionel.com/CentralStation/NewsStand/viewrelease.cfm?newsID=179


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> I just read this online about the reissue of the F3s... At least Lionel realized the mistake...
> 
> http://www.lionel.com/CentralStation/NewsStand/viewrelease.cfm?newsID=179


Darn, I shoulda bought a set on Ebay when I first saw them. But at 67 yrs old, I wouldn't be interested in collector's value years from now. hwell: Thanks for the link.

Paul


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boy, that's quite the mia culpa from Lionel. The red-hue color issue is, perhaps, understandable. I laughed, however, in their fessing up that some stockroom guys got a little too aggressive with the box cutters. A few slicey dicey's in the all-hallowed Lionel orange boxes ... that's armaghedon to true Lionel collectors, huh?!?


----------

